# I am very sad to inform you that...



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 24, 2007)

*Please donât try to change my mind on this â I feel bad as it is, and we have talked about it since I had problems with Sisi (My Parents and I have been talking) And we think this is best for Simi, and for Sisi*



I am sorry to have to post on here saying that my parents and I have discussed, and we think it is best for myself, and for my rabbits if I re-home Simi and Sisi. This choice has me very upset, and I really donât want to do it, but I do not have the time in my life for 3 rabbits, 3 dogs, 2 cats, and 2 horses. I donât have the room, or time to give them. 



I will be starting school in 11 days, and I will be going back to training 2 times a week for 2 hours a day, each week, for the rest of the winter, and then the training will get more and more after summer/spring comes. I just donât have time to give them all play time as I am hardly in the house. 



I will be keeping Ash, and having him neutered. At that time, I will be able to let him out for free roam in my room when ever I am home, and he will be able to have a larger cage because there will be one rabbit rather than 3.



I know you all really wanted me to keep trying with the girls, but I canât handle it, physically, or mentally. I have a lot of stress now, and I am not training, or going to school, and I know once those two start things will only get worse...



As it is, Simi and Sisi do not get the time out of their small cages they deserve, and they are both a bit moody, and should go to a home where they will be spayed, and have lots of out time...



Please donât bash me, or anything, because as it is I am crying... You all have no clue how much it hurts me to be making this post. I love my rabbits, and giving Simi and Sisi to someone else is me trying to show them exactly how much I love them. 



If there is any possibility that someone on this forum could take one of them, or know of someone in New Brunswick Canada who can take them and give them everything I canât, please PM me the contact information. I would also like to say that if I can not find good home for them right now, I will keep them until I can find proper homes. I will make sure they are in good homes, and ask the new owners, that if it comes to a point where they can not keep them that Iâd like to take them back and re-home them again. 



I have one question, how unreasonable would it be for me to make up a contract, that if they are not being cared for to my standards that I could take them back? I have seen to many rabbits go to bad homes, and would hate for Simi and Sisi to somehow end up in a bad home...



I am off to bed as I canât see the screen through the tears anymore...



A very sad, upset, stressed
ShayLee


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 24, 2007)

:cry1:how sad i am so sorry that you have to rehome them. I would hope no one would bash you, it is a hard decision that you had to make, but it is made but at least you are rehoming them the right way. I am also glad to hear that you would take them back from who ever would take them to assure that they dont wind up in the shelter. i am so sorry for you and wish you luck in rehoming them.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for replying nice, I really appreaicte it...

:sad::sosad:bawl:


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Aug 25, 2007)

What a brave person you are! To give up an animalyou love in hopes it might live a more complete life! I definatly think you should draft up a contract. Those bunnys are your children! You have a right to be guaranteed they are safe! I do not live anywhere near you, but I will be thinking of you, and I hope you find a new bun home that makes both you, and your rabbits happy!


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2007)

Im confused, wasnt it you who was just talking about getting a ferret? :huh


----------



## naturestee (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok, I have to ask. Why not keep one of the girls? I though you were having more problems with Sisi, couldn't you keep Simi?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 25, 2007)

Im very sorry to hear this.

First of all, a cyber hug :hug:

I know you are thinking of the best for the rabbits.

BUT, I just want to ask a few questions,

1) Why did you get Ash if you didnt have time for three?

2) Why were you talking about getting a ferret? If you dont have the time for 3 rabbits, I cant see why you would have time for a ferret.

Then again, you are being very responsible about this. I am proud of you (YOU not your decision)

But, I know they will go to great homes.

Good luck,
Silvie


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 25, 2007)

This sucks. Sorry Simi and Sisi.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 25, 2007)

I find it funny how you just were telling us that you wanted a ferret just days ago and saying how you had overreacted and finally you did have time. The members on this forum work very hard to avoid situations like this. It's hard on the bunnies and very unfair to them. It's unfair to all the members who have given you advice and support when you needed it to see that this is happening.

I think that you are making the right decision. They certainly deserve to find a home where they really will be cherished and respected for what they are. 

I'm very sad for those two lil buns right now. I wish I had the means to take them.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 25, 2007)

This is very sad. It's not meant as an insult, but I can't say I'm surprised. It's great that you're going about it the right way though. Poor bunnies.


t.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 25, 2007)

*myLoki wrote: *


> This is very sad. It's not meant as an insult, but I can't say I'm surprised. It's great that you're going about it the right way though. Poor bunnies.
> 
> 
> t.




Ditto. You said that very well.


I won't bash, but I feel the need to play 'Mom'. 
Situations such as this are teaching lessons. Think over the whole thing, when you decided to get a rabbit, the next one, and the next one. Look at how you felt, what you thought , what your circumstances were etc. And now what the outcome is. IF you are honest with yourself and IF you can find a valuable lesson in this and IF you choose not to repeat it, then you have gained Wisdom & Maturity. this is what we old people keep trying to teach the youngun's  But we really know wisdom and maturity come with age and life experiences. 
Im sure it is hurting you, causing you sadness, guilt, embarrassment, many emotions at once. I'm sorry you have to go through the hurt. I'm sorry for your bunnies that they will go through this. I am happy to hear some mature reasoning on their rehoming. However, I cannot condone it. It does sadden me. 
Just being honest with you, I;m not sure you can really expect everyone here to 'nicely' support you on this, especially due to the fact that you are keeping one rabbit AND the whole ferret discussion. There is a difference in bashing and being honest and disapproving. Disapproving is usually not 'nice' and sweet.
On that note, I really do wish you the best, support the decision to rehome, because at this point I believe it is going to end up being the best thing for them. 
One word of caution though, if at some point in the near future you plan on getting another animal or aquired one before posting about it, and do post, share here, the reaction you may get might not be the most favorable or the support/excitment you would be wanting.

Good luck and do well in school! 

~Sealy


----------



## Leaf (Aug 25, 2007)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> I have one question, how unreasonable would it be for me to make up a contract, that if they are not being cared for to my standards that I could take them back? I have seen to many rabbits go to bad homes, and would hate for Simi and Sisi to somehow end up in a bad home...
> 
> 
> 
> ShayLee



I think it would be very unreasonable for a contract stating that if they were not taken care of to your standards you could take them back, unless you base the contract on the _standard you are providing them with now_.

Once an individual rehomes an animal, it is no longer theirs, and there is no legal standing on those grounds, unless you go through a lawyer to draw up a contract with specific outlines of what the "standards" should be. 

In most cases, the standards are the minimum requirements your area requires for any pet owner/breeder/meat raiser.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 25, 2007)

I know I was just talking about getting a Ferret, but I was not thinking straight. A lot of things have come up, and I can't handle 3. 

I would like to say that even though I have three rabbits, and my bond is the strongest, Simi and Sisi are who brought me to Ash. 

I know most do not agree with this, but hear me out.

I was talking with my sister and mother agian, on howI really don't want to get rid of my rabbits, and we have come to a deal, Mom has agreed to it, as has my sister and father. 

I would like to keep Simi, And Ash, have Ash nutered, and bond them, that way they wont be left alone at home allday and will have some company. Right now caging three rabbits is TOO much for me. I am a bery emotioal person, and some of the smallest things get me going. Anyway, back on track, I will have Ash neutered, and *TRY* to bond them, I understand it may not work until Simi is spayed, and even then it may not work, but I will try... If I can or even if I cant bond them, I will savve up the money to take Simi acrossed the border to a vet who will/can do the spay (I can't find a vet who will do spays here, only neuters). However, because I will have to pay gas, and the vet, this will take me longer. My sister, Amanda, has offered to pay half of Ash's neuter so I can keep Simi. She'd like to see me keep Sisi, however, it just doesn't look good.

If I can bond Ash and Simi, I will be able to take just aboue half of my room, and make a nice large NIC cage for them, or something, just as great in size....

I know you all are proabably getting royaly p***ed off at me, because Ichange whats happeneing so often, but I have been trying to find a way to keep all three of my babies since I posted here about Sisi.

I don't feel that what any of what anyone said was hurtful, or ment to hurt me. I can understand that you all are sad, and most likliey mad that I am getting rid of them, but please know, I have doneeverything I can to keep them/her.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 25, 2007)

I hope it all works out - it will, in the end.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

It is good to hear that you are going to try to keep two. I do feel badly for Sisi. It is not her fault that she is a young, tempermental, unspayed female. We are looking for a bunny to bond with Gingivere, but because of her personality I know that it could not be Sisi...though I wish I could give her a home and a chance. I wish you the best in rehoming Sisi.

Oh, and about a contract...that would not only notbe legally feasible...I think presumptuous and rude. And short of having something drawn up by a lawyer (which you cannot afford if you cannot afford a spay), you wouldn't really have any recourse if the person did not abide by your contract anyway.

I do understand your reason for wishing you could have one, though. We have a cat we've considered rehoming. We took her in as a stray always planning to find another home for her. She cannot be near other cats as she attacks them (I have the wounds from a battle yesterday that prove it). We have chosen NOT to rehome unless it is a someone who we KNOW would return her to us if there were a problem. Having her here is not convenient or easy. But I will not give her to anyone I don't know and trust. And after 1 1/2 years here (rehoming "fosters" isnot always easy) we love her in spite of the hassles and are now even more reluctant to rehome her.

I do hope you can find a good solution for Sisi. Keep us posted.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you for you're kind words... I do feel VERY bad about getting rid of Sisi, as much as we didn't get along, I do love her, and giving her up really hurts me... However, there was a slight chance I may have gotten rid of ALL of my rabbits - and I chnged it to keeping two. I doubt theres a way to keep Sisi, and I will send her to a home where she can be taken and spayed. Also, I will tell the person about this site, and ask them to keep in touch.



Thanks for reading. Iam off to a wedding now (Gross)
Shay


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 25, 2007)

I am so sad I don't know what to say. Maybe it is for the best andSisi will find a better home for herself.One where she will get everything she desrves.


----------



## timetowaste (Aug 25, 2007)

what a crummy situation. good luck, buns. i am sorry thatsmysimi. but it's quite noble of you to be looking for a home for them where they will be properly loved and cared for.


----------



## bat42072 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am so sorry that you have to rehome them... I understand the reason for this... my thoughts are with you ...


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 25, 2007)

:shock:Im really sorry Shay, why have I only seen this thread now!? If you no that you wouldnt be able to spend good time and care with all 3buns then your doing the right thing. I no how much you love them, espes Simi, Im really really sorry to hear this and Im sure I speak for everyone when I say that were all here for you. If you ever want to talk about it my PM box is always open. Hope I can talk to you on MSN soon. Love-

*~Hannah,Bracken&Warren~*


----------



## polly (Aug 25, 2007)

You do what is best for you and the buns don't feel bad only you can really know the posistion you are in


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 25, 2007)

I read this thread last night and closed my browser and walked away. I wasn't sure what to say and if it would come across as attacking you....which I didn't want to do.

I want to say first of all that I can tell you've put a lot of thought into this. I can also tell that you are hurting about this decision. However...here are my thoughts...even though you did not ask me for them.

If you're going to get rid of any rabbits - I would get rid of BOTH females....including Simi. Please hear me out when I say this though....

a. Females are more tempermental than bucks. It is just a fact of life - because of their hormones and stuff - they are more likely to become cage aggressive and cage protective. I almost always recommend bucks over does as pets.

b. Bonding is not always easy or fun. It can be emotionally tiring on a person - especially if the rabbits do not get along. What if Simi doesn't care for Ash- or vice versa. Then you've set yourself up for another emotional tug of war. Bonding also involves TIME on your part - something you're saying you don't have. 

c. I think that keeping that two rabbits sets you up again for this emotional up/down dilemna of "I don't have time for two" or "I can't get them to bond" or "I want more time for myself" or whatever. Its going to be more work and effort to keep two and I think somewhere down the road you're going to find yourself saying, "I need to rehome XXXX" and then you go through all of these emotions one more time.

d. Females have a greater chance of getting cancer if you don't get them spayed and so either you're going to have to "try" to get Simi spayed in the future or take her to the vet when she gets ill. Either way - it depends upon you being able to work things out with your parents and having the money to get it done. You have a vet that will neuter your buck....so stick with him and get him neutered and only have the vet expenses of one bunny. (By the way, use your money to set up an emergency kit if you don't already have it in case your bunny gets sick since you don't seem to have a lot of rabbit-savvy vets up there). Like you'll want to have simethicone and canned pumpkin for sure....in case of stasis. Maybe some sort of pedialyte (you can get it in a powder form now here in the states).

Am I disappointed to see you doing this? Yes. Did I see it coming? Yep...for quite a while. 

But I can tell in your posts that this is tearing you up....and I think it is best to rehome the two and move on and just have one rabbit and tell yourself in the future that you will ONLY have one rabbit until you are at least through school.

As far as rehoming your rabbits goes - I would find a rabbit show and take them to it if possible - you know you will find rabbit people there who love bunnies and know how to take care of them.

Here is a show you might want to consider (from the ARBA website):

*Location :*LINNEUS,ME *Start Date:*9/15/2007 *End Date:*9/15/2007 *Club:*AROOSTOOK COUNTY RBC * Secretary:*DONNA THIBAULT 
643 PULCIFER RD 
MAPLETON, ME 4757 *Show Type:*OPEN ALL BREED SHOW *Contact:*207.764.3684
You can find more shows by going to www.arba.net and then choose "Show dates" on the left hand side of the page. This will bring you to a page where you can select the state (or Canada & foreign) and the months you are looking for.

I would not require a contract - because what will you do if someone calls up and says, "I can't have Sisi anymore...come and get her.." Sorry - but you'd be back in the same place you are in now.

Instead, I'd make sure you find her a home with someone who knows rabbits.

I wish I could take her - but I'm way down here in Texas and she'd be living in a cage here (with toys).

I'm sorry if my post sends you into confusion when I say you should rehome both girls - but I think if you keep Simi...you're setting yourself (and the forum) up for more hurt and pain in the future. Just my .02.....

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry to hear this. I am very confused as to why you got Ash though... 

I hope whatever bun(nies) you do rehome find a perfect home to live in.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm just going to say I agree 100% with TinysMom, especially the part of rehoming both girls.

Bonding is very time consuming, even for rabbits who hit it off from the get go. And it is really tough if they don't get along. Also, bonding a neutered male to an unspayed female may be a problem because her hormones can still rage. I couldn't bond my last pair because the doe kept getting so hormonal and mounting my buck. I finally caved and had her spayed (she's almost 5 yearsso it wasn't a teen thing either).

And if you can't afford to both neuter and spay your rabbits, you should really only have one and save your money to put towards only his vet bills. I'd definitely agree that spaying a female is more important health wise than neutereing a buck.

So stick with one rabbit because you can never be sure that a bonded pair will work out until they are about a year old, then the teen stage has passed and if they still get along, chances are they always will. I don't think you want to get overly attached and then have to get rid of her anyways because they don't get along.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi, I just want to add on how bonding takes a long time...

My rabbits have bonded in a week, but that is pretty unusual. Usually it can take 3-4 weeks. There are some member who have been bonding there rabbits for 3 months!!

I probobly had to do 2 2 hour session a day, so just 4 hours a day of bonding! And then add on the daily care, and one on one time with each rabbit, all of my time was with them.

If you have to be in school, I dont see how your going to do it unless it is the summer.

Just my :twocents


----------



## monklover (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree with you Peg, MBB, and Silvie. Bonding takes time. If you don't have the time it is not going to work. I have been bonding Buddy and Roxie for 3 months. I think you should just keep Ash.


----------



## Big bad rabbits (Aug 25, 2007)

I do not know how old you are butI think the law should be changed and minors should not be allowedto keep animals like rabbits as they do not know what they are getting themselves into and the consequences of their actions.

I may seem hard on you now but as you mature you will more than likely come around to my way of thinking.

I will no doubt get aslating for this but "rabbits get a rawdeal"

It is unfair that you find yourself in this predicament at such a young age. 

You are there gaurdian of these buns but ultimately it is out of your control!!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 25, 2007)

First off....

I saw this thread and wanted to scream. I knew you wanted to rehome Sisi, and I thought it was a good idea. Then, I see you want to rehome Simi...your first baby.

It is quite sad that you added a third rabbit and you are chosing him over your first baby. I am not sure why in the heck a third rabbit was added.

As a moderator, I have to keep calm and not cause a scene, even though it is very hard to keep calm with this thread. It is extremely dissapointing and I am crying for your beautiful girls right now.




Honestly, I would take Simi in a heartbeat, get her spayed, bond her to Marlin, and show her all the love in the world. I have loved that little rabbit from the second I saw her pictures. It is truely going to be very sad for me to not see pictures of her anymore or stories.

I very deeply wish that someone on the forum can adopt your girls. Flying up to 100 pounds of rabbits on an airplane with Frontier Airlines costs the money for a vet check, $85 plus tax, and the money for a crate. So roughly....$160 I would say.

It would be sad to see your ladies go to a home where they have to sit in a hutch all day and die of uterian cancer with someone who doesn't know about rabbits, or knows very little.



_*** I am keeping my fingers crossed that a member on here can take your girls.*_


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 25, 2007)

Peg/TinysMom has the best ides - keep one and set aside the resources to that one the way it should be kept.I've owned rabbits for over 18 years and it's taken me anywhere from 6 weeks to over a year to bond different ones. You have to work at it everyday. The best bonding method, in my opinion, is car rides. If you don't have a car and don't have the time, that eliminates the best and easiest way to bond.

A little word about time and making commitments. I am gone from home 11 and 1/2 hours every day for work yet I have 20 animals. During the week I spend at least 4 hours a day with my animals, not including feeding time. It means getting up at 5:30 in the morning to feed cats and scoop litter boxes. Coming home at 6:00 at night and feeding cats, rabbits, cleaning boxes, sweeping bunnyland and then maybe eating dinner around 8:00 and then more time with the rabbits and making salads for them. This isn't a complaint because it's what I choose to do. Most nights I get to bed around midnight or 12:30. My 'indulgence' is this board and another but I would ditch them in second to take care of my animals.

Making a commitment to animals means they come first, their needs come first because they are dependent on me. They can't 'do' for themselves. So I don't watch TV, I don't go to the mall and I certainly don't hang out anywhere other than my own house.

If you aren't willing to put your animals first or you can't put them first, then you shouldn't have them. If you can't afford medical care, including spaying and neutering, then you shouldn't have them. If you aren't mature enough to make these decisions and you can't or won't make them, then your parents need to step in and help make the decisions. I'm glad you're talking to them about these issues now. They need to say no to any future animals.

Do I think it's your age? No, I don't. I think it has a lot more to do with maturity level and putting 'I want' before the needs of the animal and not considering that you are responsible for a living, feeling being. There are plenty of incredibly responsible, very young rabbit ownerson this board and there are some irresponsible adults, as well.

At this point, I will go a step further than Peg and say you should rehome all until you are mature enough and responsible enough to commit the time, effort and money needed. If this sounds harsh, too bad, because I suspect it's your rabbits who will suffer the most when all the crying is done.


----------



## monklover (Aug 25, 2007)

*Big bad rabbits wrote: *


> I do not know how old you are butI think the law should be changed and minors should not be allowedto keep animals like rabbits as they do not know what they are getting themselves into and the consequences of their actions.
> 
> I may seem hard on you now but as you mature you will more than likely come around to my way of thinking.
> 
> ...


I don't fully agree with this. For some people, who's rabbit's just sit in hutches all day, then yes this could apply. But Silvie, Hannah (my sister) and I are all 12 years old. We put our rabbits first. To tell you the truth, I would much rather be with rabbits than people. :biggrin2: I think about Buddy and Roxie 24/7 and I KNOW that Silvie does too! Hope that helps.

~Megan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, im 12, and I probobly take better care of my rabbits then most adults. Its not about age. Im with them every minute of my free time. Litteraly.

It isnt out of her control. You care for your rabbits how you want to.

I mean no offence, its not like our brains are 'stupider' then adults. We have the capacity to love and care for animals just as much as you do. Just most kids dont.

I hope ive made somewhat of a point haha

Edit for spelling =/


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 25, 2007)

*Big bad rabbits wrote: *


> I do not know how old you are butI think the law should be changed and minors should not be allowedto keep animals like rabbits as they do not know what they are getting themselves into and the consequences of their actions.



Just to remind everyone, this is not a matter of age it is a matter of time. We have a lot of young people on this forum and they take fantastic care of their animals and I would trust them with any of my pets more than many older people I know. Age is not the real problem, it is immaturity and there is a large difference although they do often coincide. Just because someone is young does not make the any less knowledgeable about rabbits or anything else. I think we should turn back to the subject at hand.

Shay, I'm sorry that you feel you have to rehome your rabbit(s). I hope that you find good homes for whoever you decide not to keep. 


edit for spelling


----------



## monklover (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes I really really hope that someone on this forum can adopt whoever you decide to rehome. :rose:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 25, 2007)

Just another note on the age thing, Spring, Bunnydude, and Greta are all Moderators and all under 18. They were chosen to be mods because they are very responsible people no matter what age they are. I have absolutely no worries about them or many other minors who are members of this board. It all comes down to individual responsibility.

Now that I have read Peg's and Seniorcat's posts, I agree that it would be best for you to only keep one or none of your rabbits. Before, I was only thinking about the rabbit having to be rehomed. But with the problems of time and money that you have, I honestly think one or none would be best. You need to decide who you are capable of commiting to, and remember that commiting to a rabbit means 10+ years of care and medical bills. Can you do this? Even when you graduate high school and move out or go to college?

I hope you find great homes for your rabbits. Hopefully someone here will be able to take one.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 25, 2007)

I agree, it is definitely not a question of age. We have a lot of responsible young members.I myself was 15 when I got my first rabbits and from day one I have always been the primary caregiver of my animals. I was 12 when I started working at a horse stable and was caring for many animals at that age, even if they weren't my own.

Though I do think that any parent should be prepared to take on the full responsibilty of caring for the animal if they are going to allow their child to get a pet in the first place. That's not to say a child can't, but the adults are as much to blame as the children.

And to be honest, I've seen many many adults give up pets. So it's not fair to say kids should not be allowed pets. There are many members here to prove that as a false statement.


----------



## Bunnicula (Aug 25, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Now that I have read Peg's and Seniorcat's posts, I agree that it would be best for you to only keep one or none of your rabbits. Before, I was only thinking about the rabbit having to be rehomed. But with the problems of time and money that you have, I honestly think one or none would be best. You need to decide who you are capable of commiting to, and remember that commiting to a rabbit means 10+ years of care and medical bills. Can you do this? Even when you graduate high school and move out or go to college?


I agree, too. I was thinking like naturestee -just glad that 2 would not have to be moved around...but Peg and Seniorcats are right. If the bonding with Simi and Ash doesn't work, then you are just in for more heartache and stress.

I feel sadly that you will probably keep Ash as he is the newest. It "feels" unfair to Simi who is your first bun. But I do understand that he is "easier" to keep because you can find a vet to do a neuter and not spays.

Pet ownership can be difficult and expensive. I was at the vet 3 times within the past 8 days and have spent close to $600. Half of that was for routine care. The other half for emergency medical issues.

And, as I've told you before, we've got some animals whose behavior and/or health makes for some inconvenience. But I do what I need to do because I am committed to them for a lifetime. Please only keep the animal(s) that you can make that commitment to. You may feel some pain rehoming some...but it will be best.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Yeah, im 12, and I probobly take better care of my rabbits then most adults. Its not about age. Im with them every minute of my free time. Litteraly.
> 
> It isnt out of her control. You care for your rabbits how you want to.
> 
> ...


*Hugs Phinnsmommy* I wish there were more kids like you :biggrin2:I definitely agree with you. It's not the age, but the maturity and acceptance of responsibility


----------



## petkeeper (Aug 26, 2007)

I am not one to usually jump in, but in this case I am going to agree with some statements. I agree that you should rehome both females. Take your male and get him fixed...you and I both know that in New Brunswick it is very difficult...might as well say impossible to get a female fixed...when are you really going to have the money to have a female fixed if you have to take her to the states? 

Age has nothing to do with animal care. I have had animals in my life...personally my pets...since I was 8. I have always taken care of them, but there have been times throughout my life when the time I had to give to my animals was next to nothing. I will be honest I have rehomed animals because I knew I wasn't giving them the quality of life they deserved...but I moved on (after much guilt) and made the vow to myself not to let myself get in that situation again. 

This being said...when you are at a point in your life when you can have more pets and you want more rabbits or other animals...make sure you have the time and money to put into them.

I wish you luck rehoming your rabbits.....and do it guilt free, you are doing what is best for your animals and you.


----------



## cmh9023 (Aug 26, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> *Phinnsmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yeah, im 12, and I probobly take better care of my rabbits then most adults. Its not about age. Im with them every minute of my free time. Litteraly.
> ...




Hi Phinnsmommy, 

Are you really only 12?!...are you sure...haha? I've read lots of your posts and knew you were young, but I thought probably 16 or so. You sound like a very mature and responsible 12 year old


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Aw, thanks!

I CAN act like a kid every now and then though :lookaround


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I think we all saw this coming weeks ago. I am with seniorcats - best to find good homes for all your guys and not own rabbits anymore. I think it's for the best and that will allow you to spend your time concentrating on school etc. 

Nadia


----------



## missyscove (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not going to comment on my opinions on your rehoming your rabbits, let alond my opinion of your parents allowing you to end up with 3 in the first place. Keep in mind I am only 17, and while I am the primary caretaker for my rabbits, they are first and foremost my mother's. 

I will, however, comment on the bonding concept. It took me 3 months to completely bond my rabbits. 3 months later they had a huge fight in their cage that led to me separating them. It has been 5 more months now and they've been on and off bonded for shared playtime, but not to share a cage. They are both altered and nonetheless I've had trouble. I just wanted to add in with the possibility that bonding is alot of hard work and may never work.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I will, however, comment on the bonding concept. It took me 3 months to completely bond my rabbits. 3 months later they had a huge fight in their cage that led to me separating them. It has been 5 more months now and they've been on and off bonded for shared playtime, but not to share a cage. They are both altered and nonetheless I've had trouble. I just wanted to add in with the possibility that bonding is alot of hard work and may never work.



Keep in mind that missycove's rabbits are ALTERED, as are most of our rabbits on the forum that are bonded.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I don't know what to do anymore... But I'd just like to say, that eather way, (if I get rid of Simi and Sisi, or just Sisi, or all three) I will be done with this forum. 

On all other forums, I dont post with problems, so I am considered a Mature young adult, here, because I am having issues and asking questions, so you all see me as a "Inmature" junior who knows nothing and shouldn't have rabbits.

***

As for picking Ash over Simi,none of you have met Simi in person, she ISNT friendly, and I have tried. She doesn't like to come out and play, and I have given her chances, and she just doesn't seem to like me.. But, Ash is all over me, loves me, wants to play with me, wants to cuddle. He likes coming out, and he likes for me to be around him. 



**

Anyway, today will probably be my last day here... So, you won't end upknowing what happened to Simi Sisi, or Ash, because I know there is going to bo someone who doesn't like my decission, even though I am not sure what that decission is yet.



IT was nice talking to you all.

Shay


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

Not sure if you will come back but I wonder how old Ash is. I would have said the same about my Connor. He was sweet and all over me till puberty. Till he was fixed he didn't stop coming around to me again and no where near what he used to be.

He may be sweet now but will he in a few weeks?


ETA: I just checked you said Ash is 3-4mnths old. Teen years may start soon.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

Shay, Im just going to say one thing here (since Ive stayed quite thus far). 

It has nothing to do with your age, but my frustrations stem from the fact that its so much about what this bunny (whichever bunny you keep) can do for you. Its not about whats best for the bunny or what he/she wants, its what makes you feel good. I can tell you, almost all unneutered young males are so loving, cuddly and friendly. Yes, males tend to be more docile IMO, but especially unneutered. 

I have a foster, Nigel, who was such a little lover when he was young (around 3-5 mo). Now, he's still sweet, but he nips me very hard when I pick him up. I just have to wonder if all of a sudden Ash starts something like this, will you still love and keep him?

I just hope that you can see that having a pet just isnt about you. Its about caring and loving for something unconditionally, regardless of how it treats you.

I wish you the best in your decision.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 26, 2007)

Ash is 4-5 months. 

I'm not sure what I am going to do... I really do love all of my rabbits, and if you all could get over how horrible you think I am for doing this, then maybe you'd see how much this hurts ME. I love all of my rabbits, I really do, and me deciding to do this IS HARD!

I am sure that if any of you were in my shoes, and people we decussing inmature teens around you on your thread, you'd feel they were direction it to you! 

I have always felt that on this forum, you had to have been here form the begining, be a resposnible breeder, or ask no questions at all to be looked at like you know what you're talking about.

I may be inmature in your eyes, but when it comes to dealing with the death of a best friend, or not being friends with your best friend of 14 years, you get looked at as mature. 

I have a total of 12 animals that are MINE. And just so you can tell how mature I usualy am, heres how I got each of them:
Nonnie: A goat, I found in a SMALL rabbit cage, she couldn't even stand up in. She was too young to be away from mom, so I bought her, and paide 50 for her.... Brought her home, and fed her every 3 hours for the next 2-3 months.
Lo: A sheep I found running from each sheep in the pen trying to nurse, we brought her home, and I bottle fed her too, for longer than I did with Nonnie.
Jessie:*She was bred on our farm here, and is my riding mare*
Freckles: Horse that had a HUGE hernia and would have died where she was because the guy wasn't going to do anything for her, so we took her after a lot of me begging... Then we paid a VERY large ammount to take her to a vet 5 hours away, to have an operation that saved her life.
Jenny: I found her out in the barn, when she was just little, I sat out there with food for days trying to find hte mom, when I did, I brought them all inside... 
Lex: Found her running around a petting zoo, nursing off of a dog because she was being picked on and couldn't find any other food - paied 40 for her.
Zoey, Sasha, and Dottie: *All dogs I grew attached too, but didn't "save"*
Sisi: got her from a place where she lived in a small wire bottom cage iwth no out time at all.
Simi: *Bought from breeder - scared she'd go to someone who knew nothing about rabbits*
Ash: *Bought from breeder*

So, as you can see, I'd like to say I am pretty mature. I did all of that, and still kept my grades in mid 80's. Even though I lost a LOT of weight from not eating because I was so stressed...

So, the next time any of you want to say I am inmature because I have to get rid of my babies, PLEASE Look at all of the other animals I have saved and still am caring for.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 26, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I do think that any parent should be prepared to take on the full responsibilty of caring for the animal if they are going to allow their child to get a pet in the first place. That's not to say a child can't, but the adults are as much to blame as the children.
> 
> And to be honest, I've seen many many adults give up pets.



I think this is one of the most important statements on here.

For anyone underage, a minor living at home - this could become a reality for them with the drop of a hat due to the parents decisions, no matter how "responsible" you are. A minor under parental care is a minor under parental care - period.

I'm not clear on here if Shay or her parents are the actual ones wanting to rehome the animals, but either way - IMO - if parents "allow"their childto have a pet, it is the parents responsibility even more than their kids.

Most responsible pet stores, breeders, rescues will not allow a child to go in and buy/adopt live animals without a parents consent, and I think thats where it all begins:

With the parents.


----------



## petkeeper (Aug 26, 2007)

Shay

I really don't think you need to leave the forum...if you didn't want peoples opinions good or bad...you would not have posted about your decision in the first place. People are not trying to be mean or judge you they are trying to give you their opinion, to give you the experience they have, so you can make a fully informed decision.

Please don't leave the forum you can still get a lot of information and help, when you make your decision it is your decision not ours and hopefully I can speak for all of us when we say will will support you. 

I have always found this forum different from others, it is not one that jumps all over you like the others!

Good luck

Shannon


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

I know you love your animals. We have talked about the rabbits and some of your other animals. I know you try and do your best for them all. I think something you are learning and something I have learned is you need to know your limits.

*Everyone* sometimes takes on a little to much because they want to do whats right. I am at my limits that I want to help more. Yes. Can I no. 

I hope you stay. In the end as I have said to many others in my life. I may not do the same in your shoes but I will support you in anything you choose.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> I have always felt that on this forum, you had to have been here form the begining, be a resposnible breeder, or ask no questions at all to be looked at like you know what you're talking about.



This is absolutely not true. If you look at the mods, you'll see how many of us have joined recently and have gained a lot of respect in that short time. Ive only been a member for about a year and now Im an admin. 

We understand how difficult this is for you, and you are being very responsible by trying your best to find them great homes. Just understand that by joining a forum like this and posing pics and stories, we become emotionally invested in you and your bunnies. I think everyone is just sad to see things arent working out and looking for a way to find a situation that is best for both you and your bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *ThatsMySimi wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have always felt that on this forum, you had to have been here form the begining, be a resposnible breeder, or ask no questions at all to be looked at like you know what you're talking about.
> ...


Very true. I have been here 1year and 4days.


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Shay,

I'm sorry you've come to a point where you need to make a decision about your buns.
You seem to have put a lot of thought into this.

And I think coming here to ask for advice and guidance is a sign of how mature you really are.

IMHO.....I think a lot of replies have confused the issue with the age/maturity comments.

And commitment is a big thing to a lot of members.
Commitment can be anywhere from "obligated" to "unconditional fanatic"

I'm not saying that you're not committed....just that you're feeling overwhelmed.

Been there! 
At least once a week......mmmmaybe twice.
Ask my wife how many times I've made a comment on not being able to keep up with the bunnie-care.
I don't think I could ever make a choice on which ones would go and which ones would stay, though.

Think on it for a bit.
Try to look at the more constructive posts.....like TinysMom(Peg), and set the rest aside.

Keeping you in our thoughts.

~Jim


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> I'm not saying that you're not committed....just that you're feeling overwhelmed.
> 
> Been there!
> At least once a week......mmmmaybe twice.
> ...



This says it all. My husband and I talk about this all the time. We never ment to have so many. It just sort of happened. I have 12 animals. I feel like something always have to be done. Dog or bunnies groomed. Cages, pens and tanks cleaned. Dog bathed. Everyone fed, watered, etc.

I could never choose. Each one is part of me one way or another. I know it is a hard choice you have to make.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 26, 2007)

Shay,

First of all, I think it is a natural thing to want to "run away" or leave a forum when you're hurt or you feel judged. As an adult, I find myself wanting to do the same thing sometimes. But then I stop myself because I've learned over the years - that listening to criticism and learning from it - (and there is always at least a nugget of truth in it) - makes me stronger....and a better person.

Saying, "None of you will know my decision because I'm leaving..." only reinforces the image that some people have of you....its like saying, "I'm going to take my marbles and leave and not play with you 'cause I can't play my way..".

If you want to go to other forums - fine. I've been to a few forums and this is the friendliest one I've seen (hands-down). It amazes me that we are breeder-friendly and rescue-friendly at the same time. However, I recognize that it may not be for everyone.

Let me share with you a bit of why the forum members are upset or concerned.

Let's see - first you get Simi and we all rejoice with you. Then you get Sisi...and while we may have had hesitations about getting a second bun so soon...you did it anyway. Our concern was both for you and the buns. Then you get Ash. Somewhere in there you talk about breeding Sisi - and then - a short time later you talk about getting a ferret and then you talk about getting rid of Sisi and then....its like things keep changing. No wonder you struggle with your emotions (and I say this nicely) because I struggled with mine just watching from the outside.

We've had members on this board before - (usually younger members but it can be adults also) that collect bunnies like dolls - only when they get tired of them - they "trade" them for a newer improved model - which then they turn around and rehome a couple of months later when the newness wears off. Oftentimes they decide to just rehome all of their rabbits and leave this board in a huff.

The problem is - frequently this type of problem comes from our younger members....and sometimes it is easy to see something that appears to fit this pattern and go, 'Yep...that's a younger member for you".

My point? When you ask opinions on here - you're going to find people who have experienced others and may seem judgmental towards you. At times - I would have been very judgmental - and I can still come across that way.

But many of us - as much as we care about you and your bunnies - feel like we've been on a roller coaster ride with you over the last few months with your bunnies. We've experienced many of the same emotions as you as we've tried to share with you our thoughts and our input - especially since you asked for it.

I'm sorry that when you asked for our input you didn't like what you heard. And whether you stay or go - I wish you - and your rabbits well.

Peg


----------



## Michaela (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Shay, please don't leave the forum. 

Anyone can get overwhelmed by their pets, I'm _sure_ you are not alone on here. I don't think you are immature, and it's unfair of others to say you are - you've simply taken on too much. :hug:

Nobody knows exactly what is going on with other people over the Internet, remember you only know what people choose to tell you - I bet most people on here have gone through difficulties with their rabbits when they weren't sure they could cope. 

Only you can know what is the right decision for you and your rabbits, please keep us updated on what you decide.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 26, 2007)

*Big bad rabbits wrote: *


> I do not know how old you are butI think the law should be changed and minors should not be allowedto keep animals like rabbits as they do not know what they are getting themselves into and the consequences of their actions.



Ultimately, this is the responsibility of the parents.

ShayLee, I commend you for coming forth and wanting to do the right thing and get down to only as many animals as you can easily manage.

Sometimes we want more than we can actually handle, and you've now learned from experience what you can and can't manage.

Take this experience and use it to make future decisions. This is how character is built and you are off to a good start by being able to admit to others that you have made a mistake and want to fix it.

Life isn't always easy and sometimes we don't always make the right decisions (me included).

Pam


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Life isn't always easy and sometimes we don't always make the right decisions (me included).
> 
> Pam


Me, too!


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank everyone... I just want everyone to know that it is NOT like I am going "Oh, I am sick of my rabbits - I'll get rid of them now", its more like "I have too many, and I really don't NEED all of them, I can't care for them, and I dont feel right keeping them anymore"...



Thanks.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

I think the biggest problem people have right now ThatsMySimi is that we warned and advised you not to get more or to wait and make sure you were ready. We tried to talk you out of it at times and now you see why we tried so hard.No, I'm not saying "I told you so" because I don't think that's right, but I do hope that you learn from this. We all realise the time and effort rabbits take, and we were just trying to help you.

I realise not everyone has the patience for a rabbit that wants nothing to do with you. But I do hope that if you keep Ash and his personality does change for the worse, that you will take the time and effort to work with him and not get discouraged enough to rehome him.


----------



## Penna (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know enough about the situation, other then everything I've read in the thread the past few days or so. But I just wanted to say that I hope everything works out for the best, for everyone.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 26, 2007)

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I think the biggest problem people have right now ThatsMySimi is that we warned and advised you not to get more or to wait and make sure you were ready. We tried to talk you out of it at times and now you see why we tried so hard.No, I'm not saying "I told you so" because I don't think that's right, but I do hope that you learn from this. We all realise the time and effort rabbits take, and we were just trying to help you.



People learn far better from personal experience than from being verbally instructed. 

Our best lessons in life are learned through the mistakes we make . . .

*Tell me, and I forget; *

*show me, and I remember; *

*let me do and I understand.* 

Chinese Proverb


----------



## Leaf (Aug 26, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Our best lessons in life are learned through the mistakes we make . . .
> 
> *Tell me, and I forget; *
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 26, 2007)

I am very sad to hear this, and just wanted to add something from my own experience with a hormonal female rabbit:

I got Flopsy in March and was lucky enough to bond her easily with my neutered male Moon. Flopsy has never been particularly friendly or wanting to be stroked even, but her quirky character makes her a huge part of my heart. If I'm honest, even though she is the least friendly - she is probably the rabbit that I secretly love most (I like a challenge!)

I have 4 rabbits - Moon took a year and being neutered,then very ill before he started to come around to love me back. It took a long year, during which I wondered if giving him up would be easier, but I didn't want to give up on him, and it paid off.

Flopsy is coming around very slowly but even with her messy ways, her greedy gob causing messy floors and her constant escape to chew my cables up (which are unplugged when I'm not there for safety) - I absolutely adore her and I know that every month of giving her unconditional love makes her trust me that little bit more. I have a feeling FLopsy will be a real cuddlebun in a few years and I am happy to wait.

My other two are both lovely - but Gizmo, like Ash is still a very young unneutered male. He loves to lick me, but he is starting to nip now if he doesn't get his own way. I know he will change, and I will accept him as he is always, because I choose him to live with me, rather than let someone else take him home.

Have I had days where I thought I can't cope? Every day when I get home from work to Flopsy's newest mess I feel overwhelmed, but once I get it cleaned up, let them out for a bit and she makes me laugh - there is no chance in hell I would say goodbye to life with the buns.

I can see you are hurting and confused, and perhaps it is best for you to find good homes for your bunnies, but I think you will find Ash changes in the next few months and you might realise that the fault is hormonal, rather than with the individual bunnies so if you are rehoming your 1st bunny to keep the "sweeter" bunny - you are in for a shock. Sisi will come around in her own time, as would Simi. Rabbits are rabbits and we have to love them as they are.

I wish you luck, and your buns too.


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

"I have always felt that on this forum, you had to have been here form the begining, be a resposnible breeder, or ask no questions at all to be looked at like you know what you're talking about."

That is very wrong of you to say. I have only been here for a few months and I can tell you that all this group is about is educating and everyone here is just so passionate about bunnies.

The reason members here are allowed to feel so angry is because they have been there for you and educated you about how much care bunnies are etc etc. You're not just someone off the street who didn't know what you were getting into or what it would involve.

It irk'd me so much when you got Ash. Just prior to getting him, you were talking about rehoming Sisi because it wasn't going how _you_ wanted. Instead of focusing your energy on her and trying to bond with her, you just gave up on her and found one that was cuter, and more loveable. You said it yourself that that is why you are keeping Ash.

But then, I think what really set me off was you wanting that ferret so badly. You always change your story to how it suits you best. And I hate that, because it is the animals that suffer. It bugged me that you kept saying "I have no time, no money, and I'm too stressed" but yet you were more than willing to get a brand new animal, that would require housing, and equipment that you didn't have to begin with. That is aside from vet bills you would end up with for your ferret AND this animal posed a threat to your bunnies. :shock:

It bugs us more because we got to know you more and saw more into it than you were saying. Many of us expected this, and it is sad to see it happening amongst our own members.

Remember what we say "You get as much as you put in." You gave up on Sisi too soon. You gave up on her when she wasn't returning the affection. And yet, you knew this was possible, and we told you how to work through it. All it required was some time, patience, and love. But instead, you solved the problem by getting another bunny, one that would act the way you wanted... For now. I wonder, when he gets in his teens and starts running away from you to explore, if you won't ditch him as well. Some people are right for bunnies, but not everyone is. You might just be one of those that aren't.

As for your maturity, if you really had been, you would have come to the forum, explained it to us and then said "I made a mistake. I took on more than I could handle and hadn't expected it to be this hard. Please don't be too hard on me, this is hard enough as it is. You guyshave everyright to be angry, and I have learned my lesson. Now I need to make it right somehow and therefore I need to find them the kind of home I should have given them." You wouldn't come in and said "oh don't bash me please, I'm boo-hooing so it makes it ok". Because that is what it sounds like. You keep saying how much it hurts you. You never said how much it hurts you to have caused THEM pain.

I'm sure you don't want to hear it. That's another part of growing up. When you ask for advice, you need to listen and be prepared to hear things you don't want to hear. True friends will be honest and will not say things just to make you happy.

This should be a valuable lesson to you in many aspects of your life. 

Now to say that you want to leave... That is your choice. Sure, I would be humiliated a h*** but yet I am quite sure that no other forum comes close to this one in terms of friendliness and help. What matters to us most is the bunny, and I am pretty sure that everyone can look past this mistake and help you out with future problems with Ash. However, you will need to make things right and take responsibility for what is happening. There is nothing wrong with that if you learn from this. 

I know for myself, that if you truly learn from this and really understand where you went wrong and can own up to it, I would be more than willing to help you out in the future with Ash and any other bunny youmight keep


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well said Ms Binky.

Shay, were all here for you. I think this is just hard for all of us to soak in. Whatever you decide, whether I agree with it or not, I want you to stay, and know that ill be here to give you advice.

I think people need to realize its never going to work out unless YOU make the commitment, and you've stated that your not ready to. Which is fine.

To every one else, I think we need to focus our energy into finding great homes for these beautiful bunnies.

Its a decision Shay needs to make, and other than saying what we've already said, I dont think there is much we can do. Right now I think we need to be strong for the bunnies who are involved in this situation.

Shay, before you decide if you are going to leave the forum, I think you should think about the bunnies. Do you think you have a better chance of rehoming them without the help of the forum? I dont think so.

:hug2:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 26, 2007)

Guys, just remember that maybe Shay made mistakes but they are in the past now, she can't go back and fix them, she can only move forward and do what is best for her and her rabbits. I wont comment on the issue at hand here as I don't know the full story so I don't feel it is right to butt my nose in, however Shay I wish you the best in making the right decision for what is best for your rabbits.


----------



## Sealy (Aug 26, 2007)

This whole morning I have been trying to stay focused on chores I need to do but I just can't get this out of my mind. I HAD to come back and add my thoughts again.
Shay, I know it seems that everyone is ganging up on you, but it actually shows how much everyone here cares for *you* and not just your bunnies. Care comes in different forms. If we didn't care, we would be indifferent and just ignore it altogether. 
I would like to back track and add something to my previous post ( age/maturity/wisdom, etc) I Do agree that the actual age is not important, that it is the maturity level of a person. I have 3 children... my 20 yr old is very mature and responsible with money and working. Everything else though is a struggle for him to be responsible with. I would cringe if he got a pet at this point in his life.
My 16 yr old is very responsible about education and most general things in life except work and money. I would be iffy about her getting a pet... she would be responsible to a point but she has college plans, is in school and working ( friends etc) and she is very emotional. She would be going through ALOT of the emotional pain you are now. So the mature desicion for her would be to wait on any pets, no matter how much she wants them ( she attaches to pets deeply).
My 13 yr old is very responsible towards pets. She would sacrifice much to make sure a pet was taken care of. She would put that pet first above anything else. I would trust her completely with having a pet. However, at 13, she will be growing up and moving on with her life and her plans may not include taking a pet with her ( for whatever reason) So it would be mine and her dad's responsibility to either say no or plan to take care of the pet when she no longer can.
I also have my mother who is 66 and makes crazy irresponsible decisions towards pets. She impulsively buys them, knowing she cant really take care of them and it catches up with her and she gets rid of them. Only to re buy something else when she gets the itch again. I am not saying this is how you are. My point here is, that no, the actual physical age of someone doesn't matter. So, if I offended anyone in my earlier post, I apologize.
I feel for you. I care what happens to you and your pets, all of them. I'm sure I speak for everyone here on that.
You have been brave and posted your emotions and thoughts here for us all to share. That takes courage. You have been told things that have hurt you. It will take courage to accept these things and keep going and learn from them, not faulting the other person for caring enough to offer their opinions. Actions always have consequences. Some good , some bad. Find that courage and strength within yourself to face these consequences and do what is best for you. 
We can give you all kinds of advice and opinions, but as someone mentioned earlier, we are not walking in your shoes. We are not living your life, so therefore, we cannot completely know what is best for you. However, many here are experienced enough to make a judgement call on what is best for your rabbits. Listen to those.
Sorry this was so long, I have more I could add, but others have said what I wanted to say much better so I will leave it at this. 
I hope that you can work through this in a constructive healthy way and I do wish you the best.

~Sealy
*edited for bad typing*


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay, I will tell you all this now... I didn't want to but I will...



I am a VERY impulsive person. I saw Simi, and thought about it for a WEEK, I herd about Sisi, and had her less than a week later. I had a chance to go get a holland lop, and by the weekend, I had one. I said I wanted a Ferret, because if I could, I'd have ALL ANIMALS. I know I can't care for them - but that doesn't stop me from wanting them. And, when I want one, sometimes I get it, sometimes I don't. Rabbits were something I got. I know its not right to the animals, but I did it, and it was a mistake, and now by re-homing Simi and Sisi, I think I am making it right for them. I have learned from this, I really have.



Please, I know what I am doing isn't right in some eyes, but, it's what I feel is best. I have e-mailed a lady who has a rabbit, and asked if she has any rabbit savvy friends, or if she'd like Sisi. I am still debating if I'd like to have Simi stay or not. I am not sure which is better... And I will talk to my parents about spaying her beforeI have Ash neutered. Or I may keep just Ash....I really don't know. But I do know, one of them needs to go, for thiersakes and for mine.


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

First of all I have to say, sorry I missd this!! Jezz I'm behind!!!

I think your making the right decision. It's okay. I'm really glad that you can come forward and say these things. It shows how mature you are. And to say that anyone thinks your acting immauter would be a HUGE understatement. You have made mistakes in the past, but that's wh pencile's have erasers. People won't think anyless of you for making the right choice. Although saying that your not going to post on this forum agian because you don't want to have people think of you as an immature person, is a little immature. No matter what you say there is always some who disagrees. You can't run away. You have to bite the bullet and walk down the road. 

Now about which one you should keep...

ASH, ASH, ASH, ASH!!!! And if you can Simi. 

Hugs,

-TK :hug1


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

Ummm....

Did I sound snapish? If I did i'm sorry. I just don't think that you should leave the froum. You have lots of freinds here who'll miss you, and all your helpwithbunny problems, to house hold dramas!!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

*ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Okay, I will tell you all this now... I didn't want to but I will...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah well see, I have a ton of respect for you now that you have said that So how about you stick around and let us help you find them a good home? I am happy that you were honest and said. It shows that you have indeed learned from this and are being mature about it now. I understand the implusiveness and (no offence) but I was really frustrated with your parents. I really hope that members from here can adopt them. I really would have taken them myself if I could have! 

Big hugs, and stay strong


----------



## myLoki (Aug 26, 2007)

*That's really great Shay. I don't want to sound condescending, but I am so proud of you for admitting that you made a mistake like an adult. That was more adult than most of the adults I know. Now we need to figure out how to fix it. 


Good job. 


T.


ThatsMySimi wrote: *


> Okay, I will tell you all this now... I didn't want to but I will...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leaf (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont think you should leave. With your insight, knowledge and experience, you have so much to offer others, new members and people in situations such as your own.

What makes a forum whole is the members and what they have to offer - from all aspects of rabbit care and ownership.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Ah well see, I have a ton of respect for you now that you have said that So how about you stick around and let us help you find them a good home? I am happy that you were honest and said. It shows that you have indeed learned from this and are being mature about it now.



:yeahthat:

Now, why dont you reconsider leaving and instead sit down and think about your options and what will be best for you and the bunnies. Then let us at least try to help you rehome whoever it is you need to rehome.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 26, 2007)

I think it really is wonderful as well, that you admited what you admited. That took a lot of guts.



I too, can admit that I am a very impulsive person when it comes to animals and their supplies. Did I NEED Madilyn? Of course not....my boys were happily bonded. Did I NEED Marlin? Nope, but I added him to my family anyway. Did I NEED to rescue Zaire and foster her? Nope, but she found a wonderful home.

Just a little while ago I got an email from someone in my town asking me if I could take in their "dwarf" rabbit because they can't care for it anymore. Um..WOAH...step back....uhh....am I the new "Prescott Bunny Lady?", lol. They are trying to rehome the rabbit for $5. Again, step back....$5....that means SNAKE FOOD in this town. Even worse, the rabbit is a Harlequin and looks like Mallory and Morgan. This is a tough decision....this is a rabbit that could go to a bad home or end up as snake food and the chance to save it is laying right in front of me. Hrm, could I take the rabbit in? Yes, I could until my other bunnies come home in October/November.

Hrm, spare bedroom because the brother in law is off to college...just got a raise at work....I could definitely foster the rabbit for a while, but I need to plan out my money and think of my other animals first.





Decisions are hard. I struggle badly with impulsive things. Am I struggling right now? I sure am. I too, feel for you.





I would like you to know that I, and everyone else, will put our efforts into helping you rehome the girls. We will also stand by your side in the future and help you out with any questions that you may have with Ash.


----------



## karona (Aug 26, 2007)

I am not going to comment on this but I just wanted to say that here at least minor can buy pets yes but as far as ownership they technicaly belong to the parent and any problems they get into (like charges being layed) go to the parent. Also phinismom wow you are 12 I thought you were an adult!!!!!!!! I am 16 btw. I got my first bun Chloe when I was 13.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 26, 2007)

*monklover wrote: *


> *Big bad rabbits wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I do not know how old you are butI think the law should be changed and minors should not be allowedto keep animals like rabbits as they do not know what they are getting themselves into and the consequences of their actions.
> ...


I agree. Not all "minors" dont care. I also think that Shay if you feel it is the right decision in this time in your life , ive got your back :hugsquish:



P.S. My PM box is always open 


Love, Hannah


----------



## Rusty (Aug 26, 2007)

im not a minor now but when i first started i was 12. i researched everything i could on the animals before i got them to make sure i knew what i was doing and theyd have a good home. it also doesnt always depend on maturity. it depends on what your priorities are. 

my priority has always been animals whether they were mine or not. thats why i researched my butt off and worked at a petstore to inform others about animal care and how much it costs and what it takes to be a good pet owner. i tried everythign i could to prevent ppl from impulse buying and giving things up to the shelter because they were bored. i also worked so that i could afford the best for my pets. it was always the pets. AND i also trained the managers there when i was 15 because they didnt know anything when it came to animals. 

so dont go around judging because someone asks for some advice when they are younger than most on the forum. again its about your priority. and right now thatsmysimi's priority is herself and her well being and the wellbeing of her bunnies. if she feels that the best for her pets is to have a different home so they can be happy and well cared for then thats her decision and we should all support her. mistakes are made and learned from.

its no different than from someone who goes out and gets pregnant and gives it up for adoption. the mistake was having *** and the person is fixing it by giving the child a proper home.

look at the situation not the persons past.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone who stood up for me... I know you all may think I am just posting about me here, and I have to say, I am posting about me, but not ALL me... Its about me AND my rabbits... I feel bad for the way they are kept, so to me re-homing them, and giving them a place to be loved (NOT that I don't love them, just a place to be loved MORE) and get what they deserve. 

I will miss my babies, but I still think re-homing them is a better idea....


----------



## Sealy (Aug 27, 2007)

*Rusty wrote: *


> its no different than from someone who goes out and gets pregnant and gives it up for adoption. the mistake was having *** and the person is fixing it by giving the child a proper home.
> 
> look at the situation not the persons past.




Hmmm. Well see, thing is, if one goes out, has sex , gets pregnant, gives the baby up for adoption, then continues to go out and have unprotected sex, impulsively getting pregnant again and again and doesn;t learn from it, then there's a problem. While you are pregnant and with said first baby, you don't talk about wanting to go out and have sex and get pregnant again and again , knowing you just can't take care of all of these kids. Oh, oops, I've had 10 kids now and I just cant take care of them, I'll just adopt them out. 
I suppose this does happen, but it is the exception, not the rule. So, no, it's not quite like getting pregnant and giving a baby up for adoption.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok well this is alittle out there. She made a mistake she herself said so. The rest should be let go and lets help her find new home(s) for her girl(s). She did not intend for this to happen. So let's move on to the next step in all of this and leave the rest behind.


----------



## okiron (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, sorry but I'm new here so I don't know the whole story so couldn't give you anything but support. I would love to take in Sisi for you if I lived closer and/or I had a mode of transportation to get to you.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, I know this is going to get you all worked up again, but I have talk to mom - yet again - and told her how I really dont want to get rid of Simi, but I'd like to have her spayed and have him neutered and bond them next summer - and she has agreed...

We are going to look for vets here first that may do the spay, and if I can not find one, we will pay to take her acrossed the border to Houlton to have her spayed... And then we will have Ash neutered... Even if I couldn't bond them Simi and Ash would get to each havea bigger cage with one gone... I love Sisi, and will be sure to find her a good home...

I know I shouldn't be - but I am happy to be able to keep Simi and Ash.

I know bonding will take time - I understand. I know I have a limited amount of time, but I will wait until next summer to start bonding - until then I will figure out a way to make time for each Simi, and Ash. I am sad I have to get rid of Sisi, but I really DO NOT have the time to bond a Trio, as I have herd that take much more time and effort....

Please, if you're going to bash, do it now and get it over with because I'd liek to stick around here and post more pictures of my bbise and keep you updated on how the spay and neutering go, and then next summer how the bonding goes....

Thanks for all the replies, and they all did help in someway.

Shay


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm not going to bash. Your doing the right thing. And everyone here should be proud of you. I'm glad your keeping Simi though, she's such a cutie!! But getting the both fixed will mellow them out. They'll get calmer and they won't spray.

I'm glad your thinking about staying. If you leave will miss you.


----------



## monklover (Aug 27, 2007)

I really think that you made the right desicion. If we work together on this forum, we might be able to find someone who could take her in and give her a great home for the rest of her life.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone... I am in no hurry to re-home her... but I have sent an e-mail out...  I don't really want to get rid of her - but its what I think is the right thing to do.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2007)

*Sealy wrote: *


> *Rusty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > its no different than from someone who goes out and gets pregnant and gives it up for adoption. the mistake was having *** and the person is fixing it by giving the child a proper home.
> ...



actually i said it was an example not a rule. and you missed the entire point of my comment but that's ok



im glad youre taking simi too. let's hope it all works out for you and we're all proud of you for thinking about it instead of just making a spurr of the moment decision. a hard decision at that. i wish you all the best.


----------



## Starina (Aug 27, 2007)

I would hate to see you leave the forum. We hadsomeone get upseta while back with MyBoyHarper. I still wonder about those bunnies....

I think that you should give your girls some more time to warm up to you. I thought my bunny didn't like me for the longest time. Now I can't keep her off of me, she will groom me for HOURS if I let her.

I can respect that you realize that you have taken on more than you can handle. It IS your life, and you have to do what you think is best for you.

And that's all I'll say.

~Star~


----------



## okiron (Aug 31, 2007)

So what's the update on Sisi?


----------



## Sarah8000 (Aug 31, 2007)

I dont want to bash, but i am really quite annoyed that you are speaking about Sisi as 'getting rid of her'. Poor Sisi hasnt dont anything wrong and to be honest, i think its appalling you are choosing Ash over her when Ash was the one you bought on instinct.

You know you shouldnt have got a 2nd bunny - and its good that you admit this but Sisi does not deserve this. I just hope she goes to a home where someone truly loves her, and will put her needs first.

I do hope you stay on the forum Shay - i'm sorry if my post is quite harsh but you can appreciate how frustrated and annoyed people are with you when you treat pets like accessories that you want to 'get rid of'.

Please, please concentrate now on Simi and Ash, and make sure they are neutered / spayed. And dont even contemplate getting any more bunnies just for your selfish reasons.

Take care and keep us updated with whats happening to little Sisi

Sarah and the buns xx


----------



## timetowaste (Sep 1, 2007)

*marach8000 wrote: *


> I dont want to bash, but i am really quite annoyed that you are speaking about Sisi as 'getting rid of her'. Poor Sisi hasnt dont anything wrong and to be honest, i think its appalling you are choosing Ash over her when Ash was the one you bought on instinct.
> 
> You know you shouldnt have got a 2nd bunny - and its good that you admit this but Sisi does not deserve this. I just hope she goes to a home where someone truly loves her, and will put her needs first.
> 
> ...


i dont think shay is going to get any more bunnies..i think she feels bad enough at this point too....

shay, i'm as impulsive as you. when i got nemo, i had decided the night before that i wanted a bunny. i checked on craigslist and lo and behold was nemo for free. 2 days later, i picked him up, and didn't know WHAT to do with him. thank goodness for amy (undergunfire) who answered my questions on craigslist with a link to this forum. nemo now lives a great life of bunny luxury, is litter box trained, eats all the hay in the world, is neutered, and is very very loved 

but i took a risk just as you did by adopting so quickly. i just got very lucky with nemo's temperment and my ability to care for him. it takes a big person to admit that they were probably in the wrong, especially when it comes to another animals life. rehoming these buns would be best, and i think you've learned a valuable lesson here. i hope everything works out for you, simi, sisi, and ash. 

but please don't leave the forum! you aren't the first person this has happened to, and you certainly wont be the last. we all make mistakes. stick around, and let these members help you with ash! i'd be lost without all their advice, and i think you'd do good from it too


----------



## Bunnicula (Sep 1, 2007)

Shay,

I think it was from one of your posts on another thread, but I remember your saying that your sister would keep one of the bunnies in her room, right? I hope she'll help you house Sisi until you can find the right home for her. Oh, how I wish I could give her a home here...but it wouldn't work for a variety of reasons.

Anyway, just thought I'd bring that up because it sounded like a good plan for now and will buy you enough time to make certain that Sisi is getting a forever home.

I wish you well!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Ivory (Sep 3, 2007)

*Sealy wrote: *


> *Rusty wrote: *
> 
> 
> > its no different than from someone who goes out and gets pregnant and gives it up for adoption. the mistake was having *** and the person is fixing it by giving the child a proper home.
> ...


...that's why we have birth control pills and lovely establishments like Planned Parenthood to provide those services!

But back to the point.

I've seen much worse things than someone impulsively getting a rabbit, and then rehoming the rabbit in a responsible manner. She could be setting them loose, or culling them herself, or putting them in a kennel with a hunting dog for the dog to rip apart, or an infinite number of other worse things. I sometimes think that people tend to forget that it can always be a lot worse.

Shay, you are acting responsibly. You made a mistake, and that mistake unfortunately involved rabbits. You took on more reponsibility than you should have. But you are being responsible in how you rehome them, you're being a good pet owner. You're not the first and you're far from the worst.

It's your decision to keep whichever rabbits you do, so go ahead and keep whichever ones you feel the best keeping.

I'll tell you a story: after we put my rabbit Merry down, I got another rabbit that same day named Bunnicula. The problem was that Erik apparently didn't like Bunnicula. After quite a while of attempting to at least getting them to tolerate each other, it became obvious that Bicckie was miserable with Erik around and all Erik wanted to do was mark territory and bite everyone.

So I had to rehome Bicckie. I felt horrible and sad about doing it, but you have to do what you have to do. And now Bicckie is in a great home. You're doing your best to make sure that your rabbit winds up in a good home. 

Perhaps there was a bit of impulsiveness on your part, and you should have never gotten Ash. Well, worrying about that is pointless, because guess what? You have him now and you can't go back on that. So you're doing your best.

Don't let anyone put you on a guilt trip. It isn't worth it. People attempt to put me on guilt trips all the time because I won't get them free services. It's their problem, not yours. Just do your best to rehome them, and you'll have done a good job.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, sorry I haven't posted in a while, but I have been on an emotional rollercoaster for sometime now...

At the moment, I still have all three rabbits. Sisi is in the processs of being rehomed, and I am still debating on weather to keep Simi or not. 

It is possible that I can keep Simi, and Ash both, so unless I find the perfect home for Simi, she will probably stay. 

A lady I know who owns a rex, is looking into finding a home for Sisi, or figuring out a way to be able to take Sisi for herself. At the moment, Sisi is in a dog crate, Simi is in a pretty small cage, and Ash is in a decent sized cage... All of them are in my room. 

I start school tomorrow, so if it gets to stressful to have 2 rabbits, Simi will have to be rehomed mostly because I can not have her spayed without going acrossed the border, and to do that I need a vet check. 



I will let you know where Sisi ends up, and if I have to rehome Simi.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 3, 2007)

I still think you should rehome at least 2 of them. But I would like to mention that you *do not need a vet check* to cross the Canada/USborder with rabbits. Rabbits are one of the few that don't need it. I did plenty of research on it because I was hoping to take a vacation and take my bunnies with me. Also, it's very common for people to bring their rabbits to shows across the border and they don't have vet checks. So if that is the only reason you wont spay her, that isn't a problem.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Sep 3, 2007)

Its not the only reason... But it does help to know I dont need a vet check. Thank you.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey ThatsmySimi,

I haven't been here from the beginning, but I've just come across this thread and read through it. 
I think it's great you are thinking of your buns and wanting to get them really good, loving homes- it is clear you love them very much and want what's best for them.

Can I also just say- I know this has already been discussed lol and i'm bringing it back up- but I agree and disagree with younger people not being allowed pets becuase they can't look after them. I have had my two rabbits since I was 15 (I'm about to turn 17) and they have been the main point of my entire life. I can't believe how much I love them and I know I give them the best home possible. I devote so much of my time and money to them and, even though I'm broke most of the time as a result lol and I have to get up early in the mornings etc. I *love* it and wouldn't have it any other way. It makes me so happy seeing them happy. But I think people of my age who are like me seem a bit of a rarity. I know lots of people my age who couldn't possibly handle the responsibility of animals properly. But I guess you don't know which younger person would look after their new pet like I and, I think, everyone on this forum does, when they go to buy it. I don't think people should make snap judgements about younger people not being able to look after pets properly and shouldn't be allowed, although lots of people shouldn't be able to own pets- even in their whole life.

Thatsmysimi, I see you have said about having 12 animals and look after them all, so you know what its like. I'm just thinking, why on earth, if you look after all these animals and know how much money and time they take up, did you get two more, and two more who need so much attention and care, and then even consider getting some more like ferrets. It's just a little strange how someone who has looked after so many animals at once and knows about how much time they take up etc. would get more and then seem surprised and shocked that they didn't have enough time for them, and now need to give them away. It can't be good for the buns.

I know you're in the middle of your adoption process for Sisi, but is there no way you can reconsider any of this and wait a while- you seem to have made quite snap decisions- you could change your mind again and then get more, when you would have given away members of your family.

I personally could never give away any of my animals (well...I would never get them when I knew there was no way I couldn't look after them) but it would be physically impossible for me to give away my first ever bun, Benji. I don't know how you could.

I wish you the best of luck with everything that's going on and just hope it gets sorted out, and you learn from this. I'm one of those people who, if I want something I want it now lol, and I really have to restrain myself when I see adorable rabbits in pet shops etc. which is something I think you've got to learn to do.
Good luck and well done for everything you've done for them- it's clear you only want the best for them.


----------



## Ivory (Sep 3, 2007)

I find that it has a lot less to do with age than it does with parents.

Seriously...there are worse things than properly rehoming your rabbit, even if it were a rabbit bought on an impulse decision. The stories I could tell...

Honestly the girl has obviously thought this through, and I really don't think that critisizing her any more is going to do anything for her or her rabbits.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 3, 2007)

Time to leave this alone. She knows what she is going to do and will inform us. She admited fault and is finding a solution to it that is all we can ask.

So go hug a bunny or two. :biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 4, 2007)

Man...

I am with JadeIcing on this... People, this has already been dealt with long ago, so this thread should be left alone already.

Everyone pretty much agreed that yes, mistakes were made, lessons were learned, and now we need to help, advise and prevent future mistakes. 

Can we all do that instead?


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 4, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Man...
> 
> I am with JadeIcing on this... People, this has already been dealt with long ago, so this thread should be left alone already.
> 
> ...



Urm Shay came on here asking for advice and input, and thats what people are doing! :?

I dont think it can be left alone to be honest as there are bound to be people who are upset and let down by what Shay has done, and they have the right to an opinion. 

It doesnt seem like Shay has actually made her mind up as now she is considering 'getting rid' of Simi as well, so of course people want to give her advice and support whilst she makes her mind up.

Yes, mistakes were made, but isnt this forum's purpose (amongst many) to make sure the same ones aren't made!?

Shay knows we are all here for her, and want to be kept updated on what happens, so its unlikely this thread will be left alone.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

Opinion were expressed. Time to move on. 

Honestly I do NOT see anything wrong with this. It happened it is over and done with. If someone had not felt that way I know for a fact I would not have three of my rabbits. Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 4, 2007)

I see ALOT wrong with it, but i'm not here to judge!

Hopefully Shay will keep us all updated with whats happening with her bunnies, and no doubt we will all be here to support her with whatever decision she makes!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 4, 2007)

sorry I didn't mean to be annoying- I just kind of saw a thread, read through it and gave my opinion. I wasn't trying to carry it on and make Shay feel worse, if that's what people think. I honestly didn't know that this thread was over- I thought it was still up for discussion and I was just giving my opinion and advice. Sorry 
As I said, I wasn't here from the beginning- I havn't posted anything in this thread, I just thought it was okay for more opinions etc. to be put forward.

As I can now see the conversation has been stopped and everything resolved, I'll just say good luck to Shay and glad everything has been sorted out so soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

:hug:

Its ok. It is not just Shay I am worried about I don't want people to start taking sides. 

Shay has alot going on right now so it is hard for her to come around here. She is still coming back.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey Ali,

Sorry, i wasnt taking sides or anything - hope it didnt come across like that? 

I really hope Shay stays too:hug:

Sarah xx


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 4, 2007)

Hehe I like curbing things before they happen.

She is but between school starting and so many things I think we will see a drop in members till things settle.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think anyone (hopefully) would take sides- I'm certainly not. It takes courage to come on with a problem that you probably know you will get negative replies too. But it is very clear that Shay loves her bunnies very much and is a fab owner. 
I guess advice, negative or positive, is always given in threads, and sometimes, I have found a lot, they are needlessly harsh, and I think most people have done this, including myself, but people don't mean to be harsh. It's accidental, but I guess thoughts and care should be taken when replying to a thread. 
 I hope and think Shay will stay too- no-one thinks she is doing something terrible- some may not agree with it, but noone doubts that she is a good, loving owner.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont really think people mean to be nasty or anything, but i can appreciate why people get so frustrated with other members etc... I guess its because we are ALL animal lovers and just want to see the best for our pets and other peoples pets 

I have to say, this is the best forum i have been on yet and would love to become everyones 'friend' on here


----------



## jcottonl02 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes I agree- it is lovely we all feel so passionately about animals 
And agree again- this is definately the nicest and most helpful forum I've been on and I'd hate to have an arguement with someone here.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 4, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Time to leave this alone. She knows what she is going to do and will inform us. She admited fault and is finding a solution to it that is all we can ask.
> 
> So go hug a bunny or two. :biggrin2:



:yeahthat:

We hardly ever lock threads or ban members here at RO, and I don't want to have to shut down this one, but hey... 







So consider this thread dead, Fred.





Good luck, Shay! :bestwishes:Let us know how it goes -- but in a new thread (or your blog).





sas :biggrin2:

PS: Isn't JadeIcingan awesome Mod. :inlove:


----------

